# Newbie - Best place to buy first snake DUNDEE



## Jives (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am about to buy a baby royal python for my husband and would like to know where best to buy? There are two shops I have visited in Dundee. Reptile Shack and Strictly Exotics. But I have heard so many good and bad reviews of both. So really unsure of where to go. Would really appreciate some help 

Thanks in advance 
Rachel


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

If you really are a newbie and have not kept snakes before then i personally would recomend that you don't get a royal as they can be such a pain to feed. If you have a browse through the threads on here from people who's royals don't eat then you may see why. This is my personal opinion and others may argue.
You can buy from a shop or you could buy from a private add on here just check the sellers feedback first to avoid any problems.


----------



## Jives (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks. Well all the people I have spoken to have said pythons are best for beginners, thats why its so confusing lol


----------



## della.g (Nov 5, 2006)

I know it is. I have ran a reptile shop and always did my best to get people to get something other than a royal for their first snake. It is up to you what you get but need to look into royals feeding problems on here to see what you may be letting yourself in for. I have royals that eat every time without fail, i have royals that eat every time unless they are in shed and i have royals that need assist feeding most of the time. They are all different.


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

royals are great for beginners if u know what ur getting into, alot of people will help 100% of the way, they become fussy eaters around maturity, if u go on the strictly exotics website u will see they have well over 100 new baby royals in and they help from day one right to the end. hope this helps, just my opinion x


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

Thats if you like farmed royals or wild caught captive breed is way so much better but then again thats my opinion


----------



## webzdebs (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd agree its a great first snake if you know what you are getting into, such lovely snakes but can be very frustrating with feeding whereas something like a corn or a king eat much more readily and are just as nice with their own personalities. It sounds like your heart is set on a royal though so I'd recommend finding a good breeder of royals or a reputable shop who can offer you help with your python especially for the first little while whilst feeding is established


----------



## Mhairi (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi

Firstly congratulations on your choice -royals are the best, but corns prob best starter snake - but choice is yours.

Go to reptile shack you will get a good captive bred royal there which will give it the best chance of being healthy and eating - you will only find captive hatched/farmed in the other - loads of problems with them- especially for a newbie: victory:


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

strictly do good captive farmed, all healthy, all fed on the correct diet, all checked and no mites present, if everyone were to want captive bred in my opinion would be a bit stressful as they are in such demand bit cruel to keep breeding over and over again, its not good and shortens the life span on female royals, captive bred started off as wild caught and captive farmed at least they are honest and open and dont hide the fact that it is wild caught. maybe im biased but they have my business 100%


----------



## whutlike (May 23, 2007)

It's not just mites that you need to worry about :whistling2:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Find someone who breeds them near you, that way you can get everything ready and get one that you know is disease free and feeding well. Also you can ring them for advice after purchase. Ask in the snake section for people local to you


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think royals are great starter snakes providing you get them from a reputable breeder who has guaranteed you a feeding snake, most people make sure the snake has had at least 5 feeds before going to its new home. I myself had a royal as my first snake and I couldn't reccomend them any more! But then again, maybe I was just lucky!
If you are really worried about the feeding then I would go for something such as a corn snake, but personally I think royals are the best! Also, very mellow snakes who basically just curl up in a ball when they feel stressed or frightened, hence the nickname 'ball python'. Make sure you do loads of research and ask all the questions you need to and you will be fine. Honestly its just up to personal preference if you feel you like royals better than corns then go for it, or vice versa. It's just what you feel you prefer. Maybe even post a wee wanted sign in the classifieds when you come to the decision, there are plenty of breeders on here and loads of people who will help you come to your decision. 

To be honest if you don't really know what snake you want yet I'd wait till you are 100 % positive that you want the preferred species and know ALL the ins and outs of husbandry/care requirements. That way you will be totally prepared, it really is rubbish when people buy a snake out of impulse thinking they will be as easy to care for like say, a hamster, then realising that they're not and having to sell them!

Also, if your not happy with going to the pet shops, which I'd avoid anyway, try and source a breeder in the area or, if you see a particular snake or morph that you like, get a courier to deliver it to you, for cost obviously!

I'd look into all the different morphs too, thats just all the different colours, to make sure you get a snake thats exactly what you like, some are really pricey, but you can get some absoloutely stunning snakes for under £100 in some cases. 

Feel free to Private Message me at any time with any questions & I'll do my very best to help you! As will everyone else, Oh and :welcomerfuk: & congratulations in delving into the wonderful world of reptiles! Be warned though, they are seriously addictive; one is NEVER enough:lol2: You will get roped in, even if you think you wont, one way or another:whistling2:!!

Brooke x


----------



## Jives (Apr 19, 2011)

whutlike said:


> It's not just mites that you need to worry about :whistling2:


What you mean?? 

Thanks for advice everyone


----------



## Shepwood (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't speak highly enough about the Reptile Shack. They were superb with me when I had issues with my leopard geckos. Mark really knows his stuff when it comes to snakes too. They have a gorgeous 100% Het Clown Royal in there who is just stunning.

You'll hear good and bad reviews about both them and Strictly Exotics and whilst I've never been to Strictly, I wouldn't venture away from the Reptile Shack. Their after care is second to none and the staff there are superb. 

I believe that the rivalry stems from employees of the Reptile Shack being ex employees of Strictly who left due to the way it was run. That's my understanding anyway but I don't know the full story. 

Anyway.....Reptile Shack all the way :2thumb:

Barry


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

i have herd that royals are hard feeders have you thought about a ball python I ere that as far as snakes go they are perfect for beginers


----------



## carlandtheresa (Jun 5, 2010)

*???*

:bash:a ball python is a royal python aint it ???????:bash:


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

yes royal pythons are ball pythons


----------



## mandix (Oct 19, 2009)

I believe that the rivalry stems from employees of the Reptile Shack being ex employees of Strictly who left due to the way it was run. That's my understanding anyway but I don't know the full story. 

it is, the owner used to work for strictly but ive heard other rumours about the whole situation to, lovely stories that go around about her.


----------

